# Daemon prince as greater demon?



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

I would like to know some thoughts about using the new Daemon prince box as a greater Demon of Khorne, mainly due to the fact the I think the bloodthirster is an ugly model, and its about 80$ as opposed to 35 for the prince. The way I see it, they are the same height pretty much, he has wings and an axe. Equals 'Thirster?


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I think that would be fine. Just paint him up like a thirster, maybe do a few conversions here and there like adding more armor and some khornate symbols and your opponents shouldn't have a problem with it. If they do then they're dicks and you shouldn't be playing them in the first place.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Wiccus said:


> I think that would be fine. Just paint him up like a thirster, maybe do a few conversions here and there like adding more armor and some khornate symbols and your opponents shouldn't have a problem with it. If they do then they're dicks and you shouldn't be playing them in the first place.


Was pretty much my idea, but yeah I just wanted some general heretic oppinions for how people would feel about it, I know I wouldnt mind, but im the one suggesting it


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

do it. Anyone who gives you a hard time for paying $35 for a 100% wysiwyg model instead of $80 is a total retard who needs to burn.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah I agree. I was thinking of doing exactly the same. Go for it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> do it. Anyone who gives you a hard time for paying $35 for a 100% wysiwyg model instead of $80 is a total retard who needs to burn.


Thinking the same thing.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Paint it red and it give it wings and you're pretty much holding a bloodthirster anyway. Its so similar that you would need to clarify whether its a BT or just a MoK DP anyway... so yeah, go for it (I may well do the same if I ever want to get my khornate daemons working (think I need DP, 2*bloodletters boxes and skulltaker to reach 1500pts... never thought I was so close).


----------

